# BSA Golden-De-Luxe?



## velo13 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi,
New here.... I have an old B.S.A. Golden-de-Luxe bicycle... Does anyone know anything about them? I want to restore it, but dont know much about restoring vintage bikes. Any tips? Thanks.

-Sam


----------

